# Siedler 3 online



## siliarussiliarus (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich brauche mal hilfe. Ich möchte die siedler 3 online spielen, aber immer, wenn ich in ein spiel einsteigen möchte, sagt der computer:
verbinde...
Und kurz darauf:
keine verbindung

In hoffnung mir hilft jemand: siliarussiliarus


----------



## SandR+ (14. Dezember 2008)

ich denke mal da gibt es keinen Server mehr...


----------



## alex0582 (15. Dezember 2008)

denk ich auch mal siedler 3 das waren noch zeiten


----------



## rancer (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel verschlungen.....als ich neun war

In der Zeit hab ich immer so töglich ne halbe Stunde gezockt....und ich habe jede Minute genossen. Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es auch einen Mutliplayer gab.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Dezember 2008)

Hast Du die "neue" Siedler3.exe schon installiert? Ich denke mal, Du spielst unter Windows XP, oder? 
Ansonsten check mal Deine Firewall und schau mal hier.


----------



## siliarussiliarus (15. Dezember 2008)

Danke für all die tipps 
aber ich spiele unter xp, ja, aber das update habe ich auch, aber wenn ich online spiele, sagt er immer das was oben steht. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

PS: Das bei dem "hier": mein Vater macht das immer mit dem Server.Ich kenne mich da garnicht aus, ich weiss nur wie ich in das Programm rein komme.

PPS: ich bin 11


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass man sich vorher noch bei BlueBytes Server anmelden musste. Aber wie das jetzt genau funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Läuft denn der Server überhaupt noch? Denn damals war BlueByte noch nicht bei Ubisoft.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Dezember 2008)

Also das kannst du vergessen. Für Siedler 3 gibt es keine Server mehr. Das Spiel kam 1998 auf den Markt. Also vor 10 Jahren, und so lange lässt keiner die Server laufen. 
Vor allem da es kaum noch leute gibt die das Spielen.


----------



## siliarussiliarus (18. Dezember 2008)

Der server geht noch. Es spielen nähmlich auch andere dort.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe es gerade mal wieder installiert und mich online registriert. Musste bei meiner Firewall S3.exe und dplaysvr.exe vollen Zugriff gewähren, dann kann man sich mit der Lobby verbinden. Liegt also wirklich an Deiner Firewall. Welche benutzt Du denn? Bei ZoneAlarm geht ein Fenster auf, in dem Du S3 erlauben darfst sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Ähnlich funktionieren andere Firewalls auch.
Bei mir stürzt das Game aber dann ab. Aber verbinden kann ich mich.


----------



## siliarussiliarus (19. Dezember 2008)

ja, ich komme auch zum server, aber ich kann in kein spiel einsteigen. Das war mein ursprüngliches problem. und es ist beides bei der Fire-Wall erlaubt.


----------

